# When you learn how to write then try to be smart.



## FlyingBird

This text just came to my mind, and i tryed to translate it into Türkçe but i have no idea. 

'*When you learn how to writte then try to be smart*'

İ am not planning to send this text to anyone just would like to see how to make this sentence


----------



## Muttaki

I didn't understand what you mean. Could you explain it?


----------



## FlyingBird

Muttaki said:


> I didn't understand what you mean. Could you explain it?


Elbet

İ need translation of sentence in bold


----------



## Muttaki

FlyingBird said:


> İ need translation of sentence in bold



Okay, but what does your sentence mean? Some context will help perhaps.


----------



## FlyingBird

Sorry i see this sentence above is incorrect.So i will put better one 

'*First learn how to write and then try to be smart*'

maybe you can translate this one 

teşekkürler


----------



## dr3am

It is not direct translation but i think most people prefer to say that like this: 

"Ukalalık yapmadan önce yazı yazmayı öğren."

someone who acts smarter than he is = ukala


----------



## Muttaki

Artistlik yapmadan önce yazı yazmayı öğren.

"Artistlik" is similar to "ukalalık".


----------



## FlyingBird

İkinize de teşekkür ediyorum 

Ancak, anlamadığım bir şey var. 

Yazmak=to writte

Ama 'yazı' ne demektir tam olarak?


----------



## Muttaki

FlyingBird said:


> İkinize de teşekkür ediyorum
> 
> Ancak, anlamadığım bir şey var.
> 
> Yazmak=to writte
> 
> Ama 'yazı' ne demektir tam olarak?



Yazı, yazılmış olan şeye denir. English might be "writing" referring to an essay for instance.

There is a phrase for instance "yazı yazmak". It simply means to write.

--Ne yapıyorsun?
--Yazı yazıyorum.


----------



## FlyingBird

Muttaki said:


> Yazı, yazılmış olan şeye denir. English might be "writing" referring to an essay for instance.
> 
> There is a phrase for instance "yazı yazmak". It simply means to write.
> 
> --Ne yapıyorsun?
> --Yazı yazıyorum.


Tamam, açıkladığınız için teşekkür ediyorum


----------

